# 2013 Ruby Comp Compact



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

just picked one up.. would like to try carbon crank arms someday... to save weight.. Lost on the whole BB size thing just wondering if BB30 would work.
Current BB is SM-bb6700 using the Ultegra hollow tech cranks.

Want to know what options I have ? FSA Sk-light.. SRAM Reds ? what else


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm no good at this sort of stuff. Have you asked the guys in the Components and Wrenching forum?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Put the money into tires, tubes, wheels. The cost of the crank vs the weight you'll save (150g) isn't going to do anything for you.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

tlg said:


> Put the money into tires, tubes, wheels. The cost of the crank vs the weight you'll save (150g) isn't going to do anything for you.


 You are probably right .. The axis 3.0 are nice but the are heavy.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

spdntrxi said:


> You are probably right .. The axis 3.0 are nice but the are heavy.


And the tires are 60tpi. Get a tire with higher thread count and have a faster more supple ride. And likely lighter too.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

thanks for knocking some sense into me.. any reco's on tires. I've pretty much burned though my collection of krylion Carbons on my Look.. gatorskins I guess. 
I've already got a carbon bar and carbon stem on the way for the ruby comp... glad I held off on crankarms. Was thinking about getting new wheels for my Look.. so the Ruby would get the anniversary edition ksyrium..which are pretty light ~14xx grams.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Continental Grand Prix 4000s's. Bike handles so much better with these tires.


----------

